# SFF Season on BBC Radio



## Fried Egg (Feb 27, 2009)

A little bit late, I know, but a SFF season has just begun on BBC radio:

BBC - Science Fiction Drama - BBC Radio 3, BBC Radio 4 and BBC Radio 7


> A season exploring science fiction writing on Radio 3, Radio 4 and Radio 7. Hear new dramas, plus dramatisations and readings of groundbreaking books.


Comming up are a large number of adaptions including H.G.Wells' "Time Machine", J.G.Ballard's "The Drowned World" and Iain M. Bank's "Start of the Art".


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 27, 2009)

Really looking forward to this.

We were fortunate enough to have some sneak previews of Paul Cornell's adaptation of Iain Banks' _State of the Art _played at NewCon 4 last year, followed by Iain and Paul talking about it. 

If all the adaptations are as good as that sounded, we should be in for a treat.


----------



## Fried Egg (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, I just noticed that they're doing Arthur C. Clark's "Rendezvous with Rama" as well...


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Feb 27, 2009)

Great - thanks Fried Egg - I'm intrigued by the Blake's 7 that's on at 9am tomorrow - will have to try and catch that...


----------



## Fried Egg (Feb 28, 2009)

"Bring me the head of Phillip K. Dick"...that's got to be listened to!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 2, 2009)

Ian Whates said:


> Really looking forward to this.
> 
> We were fortunate enough to have some sneak previews of Paul Cornell's adaptation of Iain Banks' _State of the Art _played at NewCon 4 last year, followed by Iain and Paul talking about it.
> 
> If all the adaptations are as good as that sounded, we should be in for a treat.



Probably apropos of absolutely nothing, Paul Cornell was one of the guests at Gallifrey One a couple of weeks ago in Los Angeles, where I was lucky enough to attend a writers panel which he moderated.  The panel also included Phil Ford, Keith Temple, James Moran and Robert Shearman, all of whom have written for either Doctor Who, Torchwood, and/or the Sarah Jane Adventures.  Fun, interesting panel, that.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm gonna have to get a radio!


----------



## ktabic (Mar 9, 2009)

You got Internet, that is probably good enough. Either iPlayer, if you missed it, or net radio, most (all?) of BBC's radio stations broadcast on the net to.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Mar 10, 2009)

Some more links

For more info about BBC radio's SF season, please click here for BBC 3, 4, & 7
and for more podcasts about The Brightonomicon, (Robert Rankin) click here)

Also http://www.sci-fi-london.com/audio


----------



## Interference (Mar 11, 2009)

This might be a good place to start.

BBC iPlayer - BBC Radio 7 - All programmes - Page 1

Check the left for other options.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 12, 2009)

ktabic said:


> You got Internet, that is probably good enough. Either iPlayer, if you missed it, or net radio, most (all?) of BBC's radio stations broadcast on the net to.



Yea but unfortunately I don't get time to sit and listen to radio,and if the computer is on I'm too tempted to come on here. Sitting listening to a radio just seems strange. Its like my hands need something to do. And yet in the old days thats all everyone did!


----------



## iansales (Mar 12, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Sitting listening to a radio just seems strange.



There's not much else you can do to a radio...


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 12, 2009)

iansales said:


> There's not much else you can do to a radio...



Oh i don't know. You could gut it and rebuild it as a metal detector(like my brother did years ago) or more ambitiously hook it up to a dish and convert it to a radio telescope.


----------



## Interference (Mar 12, 2009)

Of course, listening while you do something else isn't unheard of, either.  Or is that too much like multi-tasking for most guys?


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 13, 2009)

Interference said:


> Of course, listening while you do something else isn't unheard of, either.  Or is that too much like multi-tasking for most guys?



Its like when I'm reading a book. I prefer silence otherwise I get distracted and I really like to get into the book.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 15, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Yea but unfortunately I don't get time to sit and listen to radio,and if the computer is on I'm too tempted to come on here. Sitting listening to a radio just seems strange. Its like my hands need something to do. And yet in the old days thats all everyone did!



You could always take up knitting.

*smiles innocently before tiptoeing away*


----------



## Fried Egg (Mar 16, 2009)

Did anyone catch "Bring me the head of Phillip K Dick"? Very surreal...


----------



## iansales (Mar 16, 2009)

I listend to a few of the adaptations. Could get on with *The Time Machine* or *Rendezvous with Rama*. I found both dull. But *The State of the Art* was good. Having said that, I'm not entirely convinced by radio plays - I'm not a big fan of the medium, and it's a format that doesn't really work for me.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 23, 2009)

iansales said:


> , I'm not entirely convinced by radio plays - I'm not a big fan of the medium, and it's a format that doesn't really work for me.



Same here Ian.


----------



## Marlon (Mar 29, 2009)

If I can get a good one I like to listen to them while traveling.  Makes a nice break from music radio.


----------

